# Ford Excursion almost laying door on 26s



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

This is my newest project, 2001 Ford Excursion on 305-30-26 Toyo tires and DUB Hustla's. 
Build pics... 2001 EXCURSION
It will just about lay door, carry 8 people and tow a trailer. What else do you need?
Stock








Took off steps








Bought DUB 26s with 305-30-26 Toyo tires


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

ANother LOWBOY build :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

saw this on ssm. cant wait to see it lay. sick man.


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: 

Yeah, Im a ford lover.


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

lowboy... they stink... everything coming outta there lays out hard, rolls big whoops and is the shit...... feeeelllll my hate


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

holy rims make that truck look SOOOO sexy!


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

Its coming along fast compared to my Ranger...click link to see bigger and more pics!
http://lowboymotorsports.com/site2/gallery...2001+EXCURSION/


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

damn that is coming along nice!


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

40 gallon fuel cell...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

FUCKIN BADASS


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Wow thats going to look good.


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

That looks f&^&*n bad ass!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

WOW!!!! badass. but how are you planning to run a 3rd row seat?? probably just a little bench for kids??


----------



## [email protected] Lift (Aug 14, 2007)

Can't wait to see this finished! Keep us posted


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

that gonna be sick!! 

more pics? :cheesy:


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Dec 29 2009, 09:33 AM~16120860
> *WOW!!!! badass. but how are you planning to run a 3rd row seat?? probably just a little bench for kids??
> *


If it stayed in the stock location it would be close to the headliner on top of the massive notch out back, it does fold down to get out of the way. So IF it stays there, you are correct (noone over 4 feet tall would fit ). The other idea was to turn it around and put it behind the notch, more headroom but less leg room. Will just have to figure out which one will work best.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

This thing is gonna be soooo ill!!! Can't wait to see it at Bring The Noize if it makes it in time


----------



## SixFo Galaxie (Feb 5, 2005)

I miss my Excursion.


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

:0 Nice!!!! MY bro is looking to bag his F150 nice Truck loc!!


----------



## lowlow1964 (Apr 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 29 2009, 07:58 AM~16119722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice can`t wait to it get done nice :biggrin:


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

Some new pics, the front suspension took awhile to figure out. But hopefully in a few weeks the truck will be on the ground.
http://www.lowboymotorsports.com/site_3.0/gallery.html


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:wow: never thought of one of those


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

2.5 more inches to go, since firewall isnt cut yet...


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

I can't wait to see this truck layed out on the ground!!!!!


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B22Below_@Mar 28 2010, 02:00 PM~17024736
> *2.5 more inches to go, since firewall isnt cut yet...
> 
> 
> ...


that's the kind of project I like...

:biggrin: 


Always liked SUV's on DUBS and BAGGS

Mine... It's been draggin the frame since 2002... :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Apr 10 2010, 12:15 AM~17150533
> *that's the kind of project I like...
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice burb....firewall is cut....


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B22Below_@Apr 25 2010, 10:32 AM~17295250
> *Nice burb....firewall is cut....
> 
> 
> ...


So when is the expected debut? West Coast Nats or sooner?


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

just a quick question...Is that new clip a str8 bolt on?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

That is soooo damn mean! The perfect trailer hauler :thumbsup: 
Good work, it takes major balls to cut up a truck like that, so worth it in the end though!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

updates????


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

Finishing the rear floor and making the 3rd row functional!


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

Bump for a sick truck! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedhearse72 (Oct 25, 2007)

Bump


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

how many inches of suspension lift will it have front / rear from fully laid out to fully aired up ?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Apr 27 2010, 10:15 PM~17326003
> *just a quick question...Is that new clip a str8 bolt on?
> *


nope not at all Todd built all custom front bumper mounts . Frame horns are different , core support and all mounting points are different


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 20 2010, 05:41 PM~17555169
> *how many inches of suspension lift will it have front / rear from fully laid out to fully aired up ?
> *


12-14 inches of lift...just enough to clear the tires in the front
Dont know if it will be ready by WCN, hopefully


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

I can't wait to see this beast when it's done!!!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@May 22 2010, 10:28 PM~17573595
> *I can't wait to see this beast when it's done!!!!
> *


X-100929393.It may have been covered before in this thread but any idea of final color/patterns etc?


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 25 2010, 07:52 PM~17603900
> *X-100929393.It may have been covered before in this thread but any idea of final color/patterns etc?
> *


Dark brown and gold....still trying to figure out exactly what design I want to go with. I am dreaming up some ideas.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks bad ass... Keep up the good work...






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

The rear is completly done now. So the fun up front starts!


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

That is so completely dope brother! This truck could easily be TRUCKIN' magazine material, looks excellent-can't wait to see it completed. Keep up the great work.


----------



## PHUKET (Jan 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

TTMFT for this badazz excursion


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

Time to see if you guys are alive.............
if this doesnt get the blood pumping, I dont have anything for you....


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Slap the front end on this bitch and bring her down to the AON show!!


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

:worship: :thumbsup: :0 :wow: hope you understand what I mean :biggrin:


----------



## robncheal (May 12, 2010)

Very nice work!!!


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by B22Below_@Jul 1 2010, 08:37 PM~17942511
> *Time to see if you guys are alive.............
> if this doesnt get the blood pumping, I dont have anything for you....
> 
> ...


^that newer style front end is going to have people lookin twice!^


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

seen it on the ground.... its the tuffest thing since sliced bread :wow:


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Jul 3 2010, 01:56 PM~17953662
> *seen it on the ground.... its the tuffest thing since sliced bread :wow:
> *


I think I just saw it too..... :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

pulled it out of the shop yesterday washed her down and showed her off a little bit , Was a GREAT day


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

F*ckin Siiiick !!!!! :0


----------



## smallz95eg (Oct 20, 2005)

SIIIICK.. your gonna be hurting feelings with that one


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 4 2010, 10:00 AM~17957916
> *pulled it out of the shop yesterday washed her down and showed her off a little bit , Was a GREAT day
> 
> 
> ...


Man this this is hard as fuck. so bad ass. How difficult is it to do the 09 front clip?


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 4 2010, 12:12 PM~17959072
> *Man this this is hard as fuck. so bad ass. How difficult is it to do the 09 front clip?
> *


How difficult.....
Well the only thing that bolts up are the fenders.
The hinges for the hood are different, radiator support is different, bumper mount is different. So a lot of fabrication is involved.
Thats all I know, Todd at Lowboy Motorsports knows all of the ins and outs....


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

I was so pumped to see this when I hear it was gonna be at the show last night. Ended up getting completely wasted at my godsons 1st b-day party and missed the show. Congrats on the trophy though! This thing is gonna be SICK!!


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

PM me when you work all the kinks out and want to sell it


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

That is the tuffest front end I have seen in a lonnng time.... Never liked Ford... but this monster laid out is very impressive. Killin it 4 sure


----------



## Flatbroke (Jan 11, 2009)

Big and bad. More pics!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*I JUST STUMBLE TO THE HOTTEST SHIT AROUND HERE...!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Hahahaha...Beans... your never late 2 da party!


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 23 2010, 09:52 PM~18127386
> *I JUST STUMBLE TO THE HOTTEST SHIT AROUND HERE...!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

Well, since it has been almost a year of work, its nice to show off the work done and give people an idea of what is to come.
Anyway it won the "Best Underconstruction" vehicle at the AON Independance Day show.....
















Tubs are in up front, the booster was moved over.
Trying to find the right Vintage Air AC setup for this beast....


----------



## VON RUBEN (Jan 7, 2010)

VERY NICE WORK!!!


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: sick.


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

Well a lot has been done in the past month.
There were some people who thought the steering was going to be a problem, but there is a heavy duty rack in it ready to go.
The oil pan was sectioned, so now the engine is in and putting all the pieces back together to fire it up hopefully in the next few weeks.
Fininshed the sound deadening(huge truck=lots of deadening), so the interior will be put back in.
So after its up and running, the AC will be figured out. 
I cant wait to have it rolling under its own power soon!!!


----------



## cadiking (May 8, 2008)

Very nice work! Looks sik as hell


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 7 2010, 06:38 PM~18762243
> *:wow:
> *



x2
:wow:


----------



## Big_SmileS (Oct 3, 2010)

DAMN THIS FUCKER ITS SICK HOMIE GOOD JOB :0


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B22Below_@Aug 18 2010, 11:05 PM~18349828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This fucker is bad ass!!!!


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

koo is that a six fo frame or training day monte


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 4 2010, 11:00 AM~17957916
> *pulled it out of the shop yesterday washed her down and showed her off a little bit , Was a GREAT day
> 
> 
> ...


Game Over! :wow: :wow: ..that's badass and a half! :wow:


----------



## SICK 87 (Nov 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B22Below_@Aug 19 2010, 12:05 AM~18349828
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Well, since it has been almost a year of work, its nice to show off the work done and give people an idea of what is to come.
> ...


Thats fuckin sick what engines it have in there?


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by B22Below_@Oct 4 2010, 09:14 PM~18737124
> *Well a lot has been done in the past month.
> There were some people who thought the steering was going to be a problem, but there is a heavy duty rack in it ready to go.
> The oil pan was sectioned, so now the engine is in and putting all the pieces back together to fire it up hopefully in the next few weeks.
> ...


Does that affect the capacity of the oil, or just less room for the oil and gunk to set in?


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

It has the 6.8 gasser, the sectioned pan shouldnt affect anything.

Now the progress...
Well after 80 hours the roof is smooth....
No more dent in the rear gas door area...
















Paint colors


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

insane.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

What shop built this truck?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 4 2011, 06:51 PM~20259279
> *What shop built this truck?
> *


www.Lowboymotorsports.com


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

Yea, Lowboy
Here is the rendering so far


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B22Below_@Apr 5 2011, 09:46 PM~20270249
> *Yea, Lowboy
> Here is the rendering so far
> 
> ...


So awesome!


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 14 2011, 03:40 PM~20340058
> *Any updates?
> *


It is supposed to get primered today.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

if possible more or art work in the upper left plz


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

My spy pic, it isnt red anymore


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B22Below_@Apr 23 2011, 07:22 PM~20404226
> *My spy pic, it isnt red anymore
> 
> 
> ...


BAD MOFO! :wow:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

fuckin sick :wow: ... TTMFT


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B22Below_@May 16 2011, 11:51 PM~20567577
> *
> 
> 
> ...



insane ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

been watching the build on ssm good to see you on here :biggrin:


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

Not keeping the stock grill, billet or mesh?????????


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

mesh


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

Yea I am leaning towards the mesh. Picked up an old Street Trucks mag and saw one of their project trucks had one that was color matched.
So will have to see what it looks like with the black on brown.


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

im diggin the mesh cuz its a bit suttle.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

I kinda prefer the stock grill to be honest :dunno: 
The grill is so big on these, that the mesh and billet stand out too much.


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

i think the billet grille would look better with the flames itd be kinda street rod lookin


----------

